
Google welcomes Picnik - alexandros
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/03/google-welcomes-picnik.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FMKuf+%28Official+Google+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
ashishbharthi
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1159697>

